# Sidecar without bed frame?



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in the process of figuring out our cosleeping arrangments. I haven't decided if we are going to sidecar a crib yet, but had a question about it.

Right now, we have our bed and boxspring on the floor, so we do not have a bed frame. In order sidecar the crib safely, is it necessary to have a frame to attach it to?

Sorry if that's a silly question. As a first timer, I'm overwhelmed with all the decisions! I don't want to just cosleep all in the bed since we have jumpy dogs, so I'm trying to decide between the crib/sidecar or an Arm's reach.

Thank you!


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

We sidecarred a crib to a mattress/boxspring on the floor. It wasn't attached in any way, but it was sandwiched between the wall and the big bed, with a twin on the other side, so it was very secure. Plus it was a very solid, sturdy, heavy crib that pretty much didn't move without some serious effort anyway.

There are also ways to attach it to just the bed - I'm sure there are instructions somewhere, but I'm thinking you tie something very long to the crib legs and wrap it around the boxspring to tether it somehow.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we sidecared a toddler bed to our king mattress and boxsprings for awhile. it was almost the exact height and just gave a bit of extra room to put ds1 when we added dd2 to our bed. i was even able to nurse him from my bed with him in the toddler bed.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it should be fine as long as you have the crib securely tied to the box springs.


----------

